# Parts stores no longer carry 2011 Cruze Eco Clutch?



## Boyce (Aug 27, 2015)

In searching through their websites, Autozone, Advance Auto, and O'Reilly no longer carry the clutch for the Eco models (haven't searched other models.) Anyone have any ideas why? Just searched a few weeks ago and they were available.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

If replacing the clutch, go with the GMPP clutch kit. Its not much more expensive, and its more durable than the stock 2011 clutch. GM part number for the kit is 19303796. Note you will still need a slave cylinder/TOB (part number 55593577) to complete the kit.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Is this an upgrade for the 12+ model as well?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

It is an upgrade for the 2011-2013 Cruze 1.4T. 2014-2015 (Including 2016 Limited) Cruze models come with this upgrade kit stock.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

This is GM Parts Direct:CLUTCH & FLYWHEEL for 2011 Chevrolet Cruze. It seems the 2011 and 2012 are the same.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Hmm. Okay. I might be dancing with a new clutch in the somewhat distant future, haven't done much research yet though.


----------



## Boyce (Aug 27, 2015)

On GMPP parts site this part number (19303796) doesn't exist


----------



## Boyce (Aug 27, 2015)

BowtieGuy said:


> If replacing the clutch, go with the GMPP clutch kit. Its not much more expensive, and its more durable than the stock 2011 clutch. GM part number for the kit is 19303796. Note you will still need a slave cylinder/TOB (part number 55593577) to complete the kit.


Also the part number 19303797 says for 2012-2015 also, yet gm part numbers are the same, I need to know if it will work for a 2011. Clutch is slipping in 6th gear so I need to order one yesterday


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Boyce said:


> Also the part number 19303797 says for 2012-2015 also, yet gm part numbers are the same, I need to know if it will work for a 2011. Clutch is slipping in 6th gear so I need to order one yesterday


Is is slipping or are you getting power drops from the spark plugs or ECU? I ask because when the ECU starts to aggressively pull timing it feels like the clutch is slipping. Also, since you have a 2011 you may be nearing the end of life for your spark plugs.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Boyce said:


> Also the part number 19303797 says for 2012-2015 also, yet gm part numbers are the same, I need to know if it will work for a 2011. Clutch is slipping in 6th gear so I need to order one yesterday


My apologies, the kit number is 19303797. I included the part number for the included instruction sheet by mistake. AFAIK, there is no difference in the 2011s from the 2012-2016 Limited 1.4Ts where this kit would not work in a 2011. You can find the kit for under $250 online, and remember to order the slave cylinder/TOB (part number 55593577) as well.


----------



## Boyce (Aug 27, 2015)

Is is slipping or are you getting power drops from the spark plugs or ECU? I ask because when the ECU starts to aggressively pull timing it feels like the clutch is slipping. Also, since you have a 2011 you may be nearing the end of life for your spark plugs.[/QUOTE]

Slipping, had issue since I bought car, thanks Bowtieguy, I'll order one today


----------

